# RIP for Epson XP-15000



## JENYAKENYA (Feb 6, 2014)

Is there rip software compatible with the XP-15000? I'm thinking of converting one to a transfer printer (using DTF inks) but haven't been able to find anything.
Any advice is appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

You can try with PrintFab, it supports XP-15000 series.


----------



## JENYAKENYA (Feb 6, 2014)

jimdtg said:


> You can try with PrintFab, it supports XP-15000 series.


Thanks, I'll check it out and post an update if it works out.


----------



## bobi (Dec 15, 2020)

JENYAKENYA said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out and post an update if it works out.


I believe EK rip has a software for it. But how will you bypass the foam in the cartridges. Please keep us updated


----------



## abadcat (Feb 23, 2017)

bobi said:


> I believe EK rip has a software for it. But how will you bypass the foam in the cartridges. Please keep us updated





bobi said:


> I believe EK rip has a software for it. But how will you bypass the foam in the cartridges. Please keep us updated


Considering converting an XP-15000 DFT as well. I planned on using EKPrint. Can I ask what issues the foam in the cartridges presents? All refillables that I have found appear to have the foam. Thanks!


----------



## JENYAKENYA (Feb 6, 2014)

This is the first I'm hearing of "foam" in cartridges.. maybe next time I run out of ink I'll rip one open.
Although if I were to convert it to DTF I'd use a CISS system, I doubt the empty CISS cartridges have foam in them.. I would assume they're the same on the inside as any other empty cartridges, just shaped to fit the XP-15000, no?


----------



## dvan2014 (Dec 22, 2020)

Hey guys any updates here on the xp 15000


----------



## JENYAKENYA (Feb 6, 2014)

Downloaded EK Print last night.
Set ink levels to max (600%) to test if it works and it basically barfed ink all over the sheet. It used up like 20% of my black ink cartridge.

Good news: EK Print does work at overriding the Epson default ink output settings, so in theory DTF may be possible.
Bad news: I now have to deep clean my entire printer.

edit: I also ran a sheet are "medium" ink droplet size and ink level "2" (out of 6) and it still put down an insanely layer of black ink, so be careful when testing.


----------



## bobi (Dec 15, 2020)

JENYAKENYA said:


> Downloaded EK Print last night.
> Set ink levels to max (600%) to test if it works and it basically barfed ink all over the sheet. It used up like 20% of my black ink cartridge.
> 
> Good news: EK Print does work at overriding the Epson default ink output settings, so in theory DTF may be possible.
> ...


Do you use it for sublimation or just regular ink for now?
Yes cartridges are with foam


----------



## 85FATBOI (Mar 12, 2018)

JENYAKENYA said:


> Is there rip software compatible with the XP-15000? I'm thinking of converting one to a transfer printer (using DTF inks) but haven't been able to find anything.
> Any advice is appreciated.
> Thanks.


hi im looking for samething any update or information woukd be helpful thanks


----------



## JENYAKENYA (Feb 6, 2014)

Rip works, cartridges I haven't figured out yet. Maybe in the next month or two I'll buy another Xp-15000 and a mess around with it- I don't want to do any more "experiments" on my current one as it's my only printer and I use it for work.


----------



## Joker86 (Feb 5, 2021)

Did anyone tryed printfab? 
How can I step up the color profiles?


----------



## Joker86 (Feb 5, 2021)

jimdtg said:


> You can try with PrintFab, it supports XP-15000 series.


Hi, does printfab print white underbase?


----------

